# Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?



## fiberguy (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

They are starting to try my patience. On Monday they sent me this email:

Private Communication Removed


----------



## Norm (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

I must apologize for deletion of this thread in an attempt to edit the above post that contains PrivateCommunications I delete the entire thread :sick2:.

Norm


----------



## HotWire (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

Lots of people have had trouble with DX. Several years ago I got what I wanted within about 3 weeks. On several more recent purchases I eventually got what I wanted after a 4-6 week wait. My *last* purchase from DX I got the wrong flashlight.... and it does not work well. I don't plan on using DX in the future.


----------



## JohnG7 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

October 2010 , I ordered 5 or 6- w501 flashlights, several 18650 batteries and chargers, the order was lost. Prior to that, I always received my order in 15-17 days. I filed a lost order claim but hoping to receive these lights in time for stocking stuffer gifts, I re-ordered figuring I'd give away the excess lights. Well, I ended up receiving 5 orders, I just kept buying the flashlights, thinking this will be over soon. Gave away many lights and had an excess of batteries and chargers, so I just supplied co-workers with lights and kept batteries ready on my desk.
Have not needed anything else, other than a few LED bulbs, but noticed shipping is now over 3 weeks. And, my co-workers have ordered saying 3+ weeks is their average. The lights were pretty bright for the cost, but not very durable. No-one really complained since they basically all received lights for free.
That really was my only problem, but it went on for 3 months- I could have just returned the orders after the first 2, but was really hard explaining my goals and making the exact order twice while complaining that I didn't receive the first order in the usual 15-17 days.
And, the stuff is usually cheap for a reason, not durable (basically disposable), but still better than the old industrial eveready lights issued in plants.
Rant off:laughing: You did ask...


----------



## tsbrewers (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

Personally I have never had a major problem with them, the average shipping time has always been about a month. last year, I was getting my stuff in about a month and a half, but recently had a few in as short as 3 weeks. Brew


----------



## malocchio (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

Over the last 4 years I have ordered from them about 6 times. Average ship time is about a month,and they split orders to achieve cheaper "small packet" postal rates,that's o.k. with me,it keeps prices down.On 2 orders they sent me the wrong item, it took them about 5 -6 weeks to correct and send me the proper items,and I did keep the non-ordered items.The cheapo soshine charger and aa batteries have held up under constant use for 3 years,the romisen $11 single aa lights are still working fine,and a recent purchase of cheap 
"" hugsby" single aa lights have surprised me with there very sturdy build and great light output.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

The thread title is like asking, "Do fat kids love cake?"

Here's how DX works:

1) Place order.
2) Wait.
3) Wait some more.
4) Wait longer.
5) More waiting.
6) Almost there . . . 
7) Forget that you placed order.
8) Go on about your Life.
9) Pick out Christmas gifts.
10) Get an unexpected surprise on your doorstep from DX. **

** If something is missing from your order or the wrong item was shipped, contact DX. 
Then repeat steps number 1 - 9 above.

(Okay, I'm exaggerating. But honestly, sad truth is, not by much.)


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

I've never had any problems until an order from several months ago which has never arrived. Orders placed subsequent to that one have arrived without incident. An email to DX went unanswered so I have contacted PayPal to see if anything can be done.


----------



## gunga (Jul 22, 2012)

I have lots of problems on and off. But I also have had lots of successful orders. It's very hit and miss.


----------



## Sintro (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

At budgetlightforum, people order from those Chinese sites alot, and dx has a really bad reputation there right now. People usually go to manafont or internation outdoor now. There's actually a website avoid/recommended review section...


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*



fiberguy said:


> Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?


Google (on CPF alone) returns 4180 hits for that, that's probably a good start.


----------



## fiberguy (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*



Norm said:


> I must apologize for deletion of this thread in an attempt to edit the above post that contains PrivateCommunications I delete the entire thread :sick2:.
> 
> Norm



Norm, my apologies for breaking this rule, in turn screwing up the whole thread. I was unaware and clearly needed to reread the forum rules. 


As for DX, I went ahead and filed a Paypal claim today. I only had 2 days left to do so. The final verdict was that they would send me the lights I ordered after I return shipped the WRONG lights they sent me. Once they got my package and inspected it, they would refund me the shipping costs incurred and send the right ones along. This is especially bothersome because I already took several pictures, shipping package front and back, item boxes (all sides) and actual items of the WRONG lights THEY shipped. Now they wanted me to come out of pocket to return these $5 lights to them before they'll ship out the ones I ordered and paid for? Not gonna happen. I'll gladly return their lights but only if they're paying up front. They could send me a postage paid package or a "postage will be paid by addressee" package, or I could calculate the cost and they could send me the money. I've heard too much about phony refunds and unreliable things said by DX. They haven't earned my trust in any manner to this point, so I have no desire to put myself further out for them. I haven't done anything to make my character questionable, so they'll have to trust me, or deal with it through Paypal..

Shiningbeam from now on..


----------



## recycledelectrons (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

If you want extensive testing and great customer service, buy a (I'm guessing) $200 Sure-Fire.

If you want no testing and little customer service, buy a $20 DX light.

I'm loyal to DX, but I'm weird. When people ask me where I get my ____, I give them a 5-minute disclaimer before I tell them http://www.DealExtreme.com

I enjoy debugging cheap lights, and hate being told "there are no user serviceable parts," but I'm weird.


----------



## Jack_Wood (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

I've gotten one or two near misses from Deal Extreme, where I get an item similar to, but not quite the same as the one I ordered. The biggest example was when I ordered flashing lights for my bicycle wheels. I'd ordered amber, but got blue instead. Well, in my state at least, flashing blue lights aren't allowed on pretty much anything mobile that isn't crewed by a police officer. So that was a bust.

My average ship time has actually been greater than a month, but I've ordered fewer things from them.

My solution is to buy only novelties and toys where I don't really care when I receive them or if they're exactly what I want. Even on my shoestring budget, I'll spend a little more on Amazon or wherever if it's something even vaguely important (eg, I bought a little blue-tooth keyboard from Amazon recently, even though the same item was available on Deal Extreme for about 20% less).


----------



## bstrickler (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*



Sintro said:


> At budgetlightforum, people order from those Chinese sites alot, and dx has a really bad reputation there right now. People usually go to manafont or internation outdoor now. There's actually a website avoid/recommended review section...



Never had a problem with either of these, and their shipping is MUCH faster. Was just under 2 weeks for my order from INTL-Outdoor, and about 2-2 1/2 weeks for ManaFont.

OP, 
You can also try Kaidomain as well. There's tons of other sites out there, but I can't remember them all, as most of my purchases are via Craigslist or CPF (scored a SureFire Z2 and E1e for $50 ea on CL, can't complain).


----------



## langham (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

I have had a lot of problems with shipping, but it is free. Here are a few, I ordered a flashlight in Nov. 2010, and it showed up in Feb. 2011. That was just amazing, although it was not a problem as I was under water for all of Dec. and Feb. Then the next year after remembering the previous issue I decided to get a head start and bought my stuff in Oct. most everything showed up in Dec., but one small owl key chain (out of 2 ordered) didn't show up. It showed up in June, no seriously in June. Another thing I had a problem with was that I made orders on dealextreme, and on DX, which isn't a problem if you remember that they are 2 completely different sites, which I didn't. I ordered 2 18650 batteries which never showed up in Nov. of 2011, I of course forgot because again I was under water and well some things slip your mind when you don't see the light of day for 3 months. I just received an e-mail the other day about the purchase and was then refunded the amount minus the return shipping cost of the previous package. Then of course there have been several instances when I order something and then go back a couple of days later to check up on my purchase just to find out that the product is sold out. Through it all I still use them and on every instance I have either received a refund, store credit, or (on occasion) the product which I ordered. My average shipping time is around a month and a half, fastest was 3 weeks, slowest was previously mentioned.


----------



## thijsco19 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

I only ordered twice, the second order is on his way.
The first time I ordered at DX it came within 2 weeks, believe it or not it is true! It was an set of 18650 and a charger, they Both came from china.
The second order I placed it at 19 july (2012), That's about 2 weeks ago. I hope they deliver it next week. But when I read those stories above me, I am not so confident anymore.

2-8-2012 UPDATE!
This morning my mom came in my room holding an yellow/orange pakkage from china. I immediately woke up and openend the pakage...... Yes it was my order from DX  It is the ultrafire WF-501B flashlight, my first flashlight I bought. O and it works 

@langham I guess that I am the lucky person! :twothumbs


----------



## langham (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

Don't worry, it is luck of the draw. If you track your package through your country it is actually customs which delays my orders. DX actually got it from Hong Kong to New York in 3 days, that is half the world. I have 3 orders currently in place even with all the previously stated headache. Sometimes they do drop the ball, but something that you don't account for is how much of it is their suppliers screwing up and not keeping them informed.


----------



## NigelBond (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

I recently got an email from dx telling me they refunded me some money from an order that I made over 9 months ago. Took them that long to realize that the items would never be restocked. The order was shipped out in parts over the course of several months. I had already forgotten aboout the missing items. If you're going to order from them, don't buy any of the wierd obscure stuff that is sure to no be in stock. Many things are listed that will never be restocked again but they don't pull it from the site.


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

Almost as if by magic, my order arrived today. I lodged a complaint with PayPal and at first, DX was going to give me store credit for the amount of the order but then, after not seeing the store credit in my account, I was about to contact PayPal again. Before I could do so, I received an email from DX stating that my order had just shipped after missing items had been located. Better late than never.



Taschenlampe Dude said:


> I've never had any problems until an order from several months ago which has never arrived. Orders placed subsequent to that one have arrived without incident. An email to DX went unanswered so I have contacted PayPal to see if anything can be done.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*



Taschenlampe Dude said:


> Better late than never.



More like . . . "Always late, but you'll eventually get it."


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

^^^
That seems to be true!


----------



## 1c3d0g (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

Odd. Yes, the wait is long sometimes, but DX always delivers, at unbeatable prices too! And some of their stuff is excellent. I've ordered everything from wireless USB adapters to underwear and they all arrived without any problems and work as advertised.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

Honestly, if I needed cheap underwear and was completely broke, I'd just go to my local Wal-Mart.


----------



## Tiresius (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

Took me 1 month, 1 week to get my drop-in...the worst wait time ever.


----------



## Dutchprep (Sep 6, 2012)

1 Month 1 week isn't that bad for DX, sure other sites can do it a lot faster. But then you pay more.


----------



## fiberguy (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

They finally made things right with me. I wasn't able to work it out through email with them, but once I opened the Paypal claim I received double my order in the mail. I can't complain really. They sent me twice as many lights as I ordered, it just took months and hours of time invested on my part. I would've been happier spending a few bucks more to save all the hours and months of waiting. They redeemed themselves to me, but I don't think I'll bother risking the trouble in the future. Once I have what feels like a bad relationship with an online company, I don't go back. I'm a sucker for good customer service, which Shiningbeam has given me. I will try other sites and retailers from China, but I'll avoid DX. I will also freely give people the disclaimer-laden recommendation if they're looking for something specific, cheap, and don't mind a wait or a gamble. 2 orders from DX were fine, but the one that wasn't took entirely too long and too much to get straightened out.


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*



fiberguy said:


> They finally made things right with me. I wasn't able to work it out through email with them, but once I opened the Paypal claim I received double my order in the mail. I can't complain really. They sent me twice as many lights as I ordered, it just took months and hours of time invested on my part. I would've been happier spending a few bucks more to save all the hours and months of waiting. They redeemed themselves to me, but I don't think I'll bother risking the trouble in the future. Once I have what feels like a bad relationship with an online company, I don't go back. I'm a sucker for good customer service, which Shiningbeam has given me. I will try other sites and retailers from China, but I'll avoid DX. I will also freely give people the disclaimer laden recommendation if they're looking for something specific, cheap, and don't mind a wait or a gamble. 2 orders from DX were fine, but the one that wasn't took entirely too long and too much to get straightened out.


Try buying from Lummi, A couple months is AMAZING compared to Lummi


----------



## verysimple (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

I had terrible experience with them.. Bought a bunch of little chuchkies, most of them arrived in 8 weeks but 1 item was backordered and shipped later. Well, that item never arrived. I opened a ticket with support, they told me to wait another month.. I did, then they told me to wait another 4 weeks. I did, then they told me to contact Hong-Kong post to see if they lost my package.. I did.. then they told me its the post fault but wouldn't offer a replacement or refund.
I had enought and called my credit company to dispute a charge.. After dispute and my very negative comment on resellerratings.com they contacted me and offered a refund finally (around $6) and a gift with my next order. Well, I never never order from them again, despite having a lot of cool cheap gadgets (I ordered a bunch of para-cord key chains, etc)


----------



## langham (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Anybody else had problems with DealExtreme (DX)?*

I ordered a mass order from a company on Alibaba, and they seemed to be a lot better. I did have a few problems with the prices for smaller orders being bad due to high shipping costs, but I ordered 25 lights and was able to get a full 50% cheaper than DX bulkrate even with shipping and it arived within a week. I still use DX and I don't have that much of a problem with them.


----------

